# Newbie-Frage: Applet "fernsteuern"?



## ugala (10. Apr 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte (muss) ein Java-Applet auf einer (beliebigen) Website "fernsteuern". Das Applet dient dazu, Dokumente "auszuspucken", der User muss sich anmelden, das Dokument herauspicken, einen Button "Download" anklicken etc.

Dies soll auf mehreren Websites stattfinden, die Vorgehensweise innerhalb des jeweiligen Applets ist immer eine andere - ich muss also auf jeden Fall eine Art "Ablaufscript" pro Website definieren. Das "Steuerungsprogramm" hierfür soll auf einem Windoof-Rechner laufen.

Es geht mir erst einmal nur um die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit - kann man also ein Applet (ohne sein Innenleben zu kennen) quasi fernsteuern? Benötige ich dazu wiederum ein Java-Applet? Oder spuckt ein Applet irgendeine Art von "Kontext-ID / Handle" aus, das ich ggf. verwenden kann (z.B. in einem C#-Programm)?

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand etwas Erleuchtung bringen könnte - ich stehe bei dem Problem etwas auf dem Schlauch :-(

Grüße,
Ugala


----------



## Xams (12. Apr 2007)

Du kannst mit einem anderen Applet auf der gleichen Seite auf das nächste Applet zugreifen.

```
getAppletContext().get Applet(APPLETNAME)
APPLETNAMe.ANWEISUNG
```


----------



## ugala (12. Apr 2007)

Hi,
danke für die Info, aber ich glaube dies löst mein Problem nicht, da ich auf die "Quellseite" (also die mit dem anzusteuernden Applet) keinerlei Zugriff habe (bzw. etwas an dieser ändern kann)...

>Du kannst mit einem anderen Applet auf der gleichen Seite auf das nächste Applet zugreifen.

Gibt es denn keinerlei Möglichkeit, über unterschiedliche Seiten hinweg eine "Kommunikation" zwischen Applets durchzuführen?

Danke & Beste Grüße,
Ugala


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Apr 2007)

Aus nem Lehrbuch 



> Applet:
> ....
> Java überprüft den Byte-Code, so dass keine Manipulationen möglich sind.
> Java arbeitet nach dem „Sandkasten-Modell“, d. h. kein bzw.
> ...


----------



## ugala (12. Apr 2007)

Hi,
OK das Sandbox-Prinzip ist mir klar. Also keine Chance... :-(

Danke & Grüße,
Ugala


----------

